# Who says 1d mark 3's cant do videos



## awinphoto (May 8, 2012)

http://www.petapixel.com/2012/05/05/animated-pirates-movie-made-with-one-million-stills-from-fifty-1d-mark-iiis/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+PetaPixel+%28PetaPixel%29

Claims are this claymation style movie was shot with 50 1d mark 3's at a tune of over 1 million photos. I suppose the math adds up, 50 1d's though to shoot it all would put a dent in the pocketbook however it's sure cheaper than cost of actors I suppose.


----------



## Axilrod (May 8, 2012)

Damn that must have been a ton of work, talk about tedious. Pretty impressive, but incredibly time-consuming.


----------

